# "Guy Fieri is a Virus From Outer Space" - Greasy funk



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fseana83%2Fguy-fieri-is-a-virus-from-outer-space


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Really good stuff. But I was expecting it to sound like a jalapeno stuffed double mac and cheese burger with the half pound of bacon option at first.


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

haha. I thought it DID sound like that?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Spicy and hot, hot, hot! Loved it! Funkadelic!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Dude that is way cool. Loved all the tones and playing......


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Lola said:


> Spicy and hot, hot, hot! Loved it! Funkadelic!


Thank you! It must be obvious I'm big into funkadelic


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Macki said:


> Dude that is way cool. Loved all the tones and playing......


Thank you, I'm all about the strat.


----------

